# Aio Wasserkühlung Luftstrom



## Ma-Tin (21. Juli 2020)

Hallo. Ich habe eine frage zum luftstrom im gehäuse....habe hinten einen,oben 2 radiatoren die die warme luft rausblasen. Vorne habe ich die corsair hydro h150i pro mit 3 radiatoren (nach außen)...und da wird auch luft rausgeblasen....passt das so?


----------



## RolandGunslinger (21. Juli 2020)

Hallo Ma-Tin!
Da ich dbzl. die letzten Wochen viel getestet habe, kann ich sagen, dass sich das nicht eindeutig beantworten lässt. 
Was hast du denn für ein Gehäuse?

Wichtig wäre auch noch ein Lüfter, der kühlere Luft REIN bläst um einen airflow zu erzeugen. Du könntest die vorderen Lüfter der AIO reinblasen lassen. Damit könntest du einen besseren airflow erzielen.

Meine Anordnung zum Vergleich:
Gehäuse Fractal Meshify S2
Vorne 2 140 rein
Oben AIO 240 raus
Hinten 1 140 raus.

Habe mit dieser Anordnung einen guten airflow hinbekommen.


----------



## DarkRiider (21. Juli 2020)

Woran erkennt man denn eigentlich seinen bestmöglichen Airflow? Klar, wenns nicht zu heiß wird aber nur weil es nicht zu heiß wird, heißt das ja nicht, dass es das bestmögliche System ist 

Ich hab zum Beispiel das Corsair 465X Gehäuse, vorne 3x120er eine h100i an den beiden oberen Lüftern senkrecht rein, oben 2x120 raus und hinten 1x120 raus. Wollte noch 2 weitere Lüfter auf der anderen Seite des Radis machen, push/pull, um etwas mehr Frischluft ins system zu bekommen


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (21. Juli 2020)

Bei einer Wakü geht es in teilen um Optik, Lautstärke und Kühlung ... je mehr die Zahlen der einzelnen Positionen Lautstärke und Kühlung in Richtung Null gehen desto besser wird das System. Perfekt wäre Null Sone und Null Kelvin in Bezug zur Raumtemperatur und Wasser, aber da stellt einem die Physik öfters mal ein Bein. 

 Optik kann man ja nicht messen, aber wenn einem da eine offizielle Skala bekannt ist lasse ich mich dahingehend belehren.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Juli 2020)

Ma-Tin schrieb:


> Hallo. Ich habe eine frage zum luftstrom im gehäuse....habe hinten einen,oben 2 radiatoren die die warme luft rausblasen. Vorne habe ich die corsair hydro h150i pro mit 3 radiatoren (nach außen)...und da wird auch luft rausgeblasen....passt das so?


Finde es ja immer wieder etwas lustig wenn Lüfter auf einem Kühler als Kühler bezeichnet werden. Aber Lüfter auf einem Radiator als Radiatoren zu bezeichnen ist mir neu. 

Du meins wohl eher das an deinem oberen 240er Radiator  zwei Lüfter verbaut sind und an deinem 360er Radiator vorne 3 Lüfter. 

In der Regel ist es immer besser wenn Radiatoren die Luft zum kühlen direkt aus dem Raum beziehen und in meinem Fall fördert der obere und der vordere rein, damit die Luft aus dem Raum bezogen wird. Dadurch das im Gehäuse keine Grafikkarte und Prozessoren mit Kühler gekühlt werden existiert im Gehäuse keine hohe Temperatur mehr. Der eine Lüfter der hinten raus fördert reicht aus um zwischen 28-32°C im Gehäuse zu bleiben und so werden alle anderen Komponente noch ausreichend gekühlt. Anmerken muss ich jedoch noch das mein Gehäuse hinten aus Lochblech besteht und so gelangt die Warme Luft nicht nur durch den hinteren Lüfter raus. Da auch viel rein gefördert wird sammelt sich auch weniger Staub an, da kein Unterdruck erzeugt wird.

Nun haben wir vor kurzem eine neue AIO im Rechner meines Sohnes verbaut und dort wurde auch vorne ein 360er Radiator vorne verbaut und oben ein 240er Radiator. Im Prinzip das selbe was du auch gemacht hat. Bei ihm haben wir aber das ganze anders verbaut, vorne rein und oben und hinten raus. Das hat den einen Grund weil seine Grafikkarte weiterhin mit Luft gekühlt wird und er dadurch einiges an Hitze ins Gehäuse bekommt und daher muss in seinem Fall auch einiges an Luft raus gefördert werden damit sich keine Hitze stauen kann. Wir hatten zuvor sogar versucht oben und vorne rein zu fördern, aber da hatte sich zu viel Wärme im Gehäuse angestaut.

Die Wassertemperatur ist dennoch sehr gut, da der 360er der vorne Raumluft zum kühlen bekommt sehr gut kühlen kann, der obere Radiator der raus fördert arbeitet aber genau so gut, weil die Wassertemperatur eine gewisse Temperatur erreicht und so obwohl warme Luft durch den Radiator gefördert wird immer noch sein Teil mit ausmacht. 

Alle Temperaturen passen auch und die Grafikkarte erreicht eine Temperatur zwischen 70-75°C was vollkommen in Ordnung ist.

Das Gehäuse macht hier auch was aus, denn ein Gehäuse was vorne mit einem Meshfilter offen ist wäre perfekt, da die Luft ungehindert von den Lüfter aus dem Raum bezogen werden kann. Gehäuse hingegen die vorne komplett verschlossen sind und irgendwie ein wenig Luft aus seitlichen Ritzen oder von einer Öffnung aus dem unterem Bereich ansaugen können erreichen nie eine gute Temperatur, weil die Lüfter hier nicht ausreichend Luft durch den Radiator fördern können.


----------



## Gsonz (22. Juli 2020)

Normalerweise macht man es so: Vorne kommt kühle Luft rein, hinten bläst man die warme Luft raus. Oben auch eher ausblasend, wenn dort ein Radiator ist kann man es da auch andersrum machen.

Bei deiner 360er AiO sollte also Luft ins Gehäuse reingeblasen werden, die Lüfter hinten und oben blasen dann raus.

Edit: Ich glaube du verwechselst da auch ein paar Begriffe. Das, was sich dreht und die Luft bewegt nennt man Lüfter. Die Alu- oder Kupferkühler auf denen die Lüfter draufsitzen nennt man Radiator. In der Regel bläst ein Lüfter Luft durch den Radiator durch.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Juli 2020)

Im Grunde ist alles richtig, nur gibt es halt ein Unterschied... die Wassertemperatur kann immer nur so kühl werden wie die Luft dazu zum kühlen an Temperatur hat. Zum Beispiel Luft aus dem Raum mit 24°C und Gehäuse mit 40-50°C und ja auch wenn ein Gehäuse gut durchlüftet wird sorgt die Grafikkarte wenn sie warme Luft darin rein bläst für solche Temperaturen. Kann jeder für selbst austesten und hierzu einfach ein Thermometer ins Gehäuse stellen.

Daraus wird dann die Wassertemperatur beeinflusst und mit der Wassertemperatur auch die Temperatur des Prozessors. Wenn ein Rechner komplett mit Luft gekühlt ist muss kühle Luft rein und auch Luft wieder raus damit sich Wärme im Gehäuse nicht anstauen kann, dann ist es immer der richtige Weg vorne rein zu fördern und hinten und oben raus. 

Wenn aber CPU und Grafikkarte keine hitze ins Gehäuse fördern weil diese Wärme mit Schläuchen oder Hardtube an die Radiatoren geführt wird dann entsteht auch keine hohe Temperatur mehr im Gehäuse und ab diesem Zeitpunkt würde sogar nur ein Lüfter vorne und einer hinten ausreichen damit der Luftstrom für die übrigen Komponente vorhanden ist. Selbst wenn dann die Radiatoren aufgewärmte Luft rein fördern ist es ausreichend. Aus diesem Grund wäre dann wiederum besser alle Radiatoren werden mit der Raumtemperatur gekühlt.

Mit einer AIO wird aber normalerweise die Grafikkarte weiterhin mit Luft gekühlt und daher sollte oben und hinten immer besser abgeführt werden, da sich sonst zu viel Wärme im Gehäuse anstauen würde.


----------



## DarkRiider (22. Juli 2020)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Bei einer Wakü geht es in teilen um Optik, Lautstärke und Kühlung ... je mehr die Zahlen der einzelnen Positionen Lautstärke und Kühlung in Richtung Null gehen desto besser wird das System. Perfekt wäre Null Sone und Null Kelvin in Bezug zur Raumtemperatur und Wasser, aber da stellt einem die Physik öfters mal ein Bein.
> 
> Optik kann man ja nicht messen, aber wenn einem da eine offizielle Skala bekannt ist lasse ich mich dahingehend belehren.



Dankeschön ^^ und die Optik ist schon ne saftige 11 von 10 RGB Stripes


----------



## Exolio (26. Juli 2020)

Gsonz schrieb:


> Oben auch eher ausblasend, wenn dort ein Radiator ist kann man es da auch andersrum machen.



Werde wohl nie kapieren wieso Leute ihren Radi oben hin packen. Warme Luft steigt nach oben, also pustest du diese entweder zurück ins Gehäuse oder der Radi wird zusätzlich erhitzt.
Ergo kommt dieser nach vorne von wo frische Luft eingezogen und auf dem Radi landet.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (27. Juli 2020)

Da kann ich dir helfen. Es soll ja Menschen geben die nicht auf externe Lösungen stehen und trotzdem soviel Radiatorfläche wie möglich verbauen wollen. Tja und da wäre der Platz im Top eines Cases nun mal eine verschenkte Möglichkeit, wenn man ihn nicht nutzen würde.


----------



## RolandGunslinger (27. Juli 2020)

Exolio schrieb:


> Werde wohl nie kapieren wieso Leute ihren Radi oben hin packen. Warme Luft steigt nach oben, also pustest du diese entweder zurück ins Gehäuse oder der Radi wird zusätzlich erhitzt.
> Ergo kommt dieser nach vorne von wo frische Luft eingezogen und auf dem Radi landet.



So einfach ist das eben nicht 
Bei mir ergab eine Montage des 240 er Radiators oben eine Senkung der GPU  um ca. 10 Grad im Vergleich zur Montage. CPU blieb relativ konstant.
Der Gedanke, dass man frische Luft reinbläst ist schon OK, aber man bläst dann halt auch frische warme Luft vom Radiator ins Gehäuse und meist auf die GPU. Je nach Gehäuse kann (muss nicht) das negativ sein.
Wie ich schon schrieb: Pauschal kann man das nie beantworten. Es gibt viele Parameter.


----------



## Loonya (28. September 2020)

Hi,
Zum aktuellen System. 
3600X 4,4GHz, 2070 OC 2,1 Ghz ( 225 Watt), NVme Mp600.
Ich habe ein corsair 750 D und aktuell ein 420er Radiator im Deckel mit 3 Lüftern sowie einen 280er Radiator am Boden mit 4 Lüftern(Push Pull).
Der Luftstrom ist von unten nach oben, ich sauge die Luft aus dem Raum von unten durch den 280er, das Gehäuse und dann den 420er nach Außen. (Kein weiterer Lüfter nach Außen)
Zu den Temperaturen unter Volllast nach 1 Stunde Gaming: 
Raum 23 Grad Celsius (GC)
Wasser 280er 33 GC 
Wasser 420er 35 GC 
Gehäuse 30 GC 
Cpu 58 GC 
Gpu 48 GC 
Chipsatz 65 GC (aktuell noch Luftgekühlt)

Ich hatte vorher den 280er in der Front, zusätlichem Lüfter Hinten,  aber mit etwas anderen Komponenten aber ähnlicher Wattzahl. Mit meinem „gefährlichem“ Halbwissen würde ich sagen ähnliche Verhältnisse 😄.
Die Temperatur verhielten sich ähnlich. Für mich sind auch 1-3 GC in dem Bereich keine Welt. 
*Fazit: *Von meiner Seite und was ich alles schon probiert habe bzgl. Anordnung Radiatoren, Durchflussreihenfolge, Durchflussgeschwindigkeit von Komponenten und Lüfteranordnung, würde ich sagen der Einfluss ist echt marginal (maximal 5 GC). Interessant wird es an Grenzen im Mini ItX , wenn die Kühlleistung begrenzt ist durch Radiatorfläche.
Grüße


----------

